# General > AquaTalk >  Methods of lowering pH?

## ZANE

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for different methods of lowering ph, preferably with no side effects such as water coloration or cloudiness. All the methods I know of discolor the water and reduce visibility imo. Feel free to list the methods you've used and the results you've experienced.

1) Ketapang leaves (aka indian almond tree leaves) - releases tons of tannins into the water making it appear tea colored. Tea color gets intensified and fish/ objects further back in deeper/ wider aquariums become much less visible. Acidification of water is low to moderate in comparison to amount of tanins released. It's useful in certain circumstances but I prefer water to be clear and transparent.

2) Peat moss - ok initial results were good - lowering of ph with clear and transparent water, but after ageing 15 gallons of water with a bag of peat moss for 1 week, I found the water became cloudy - true its very acidic - I got a ph of 5, but the resulting white colored water is worse in visibility than ketapang leaves.

----------


## torque6

I use co2 to lower PH naturally.

----------


## k3nlim

If the tank is not set up will advise to use GEX,magicsoil,ada that have ph lowering capability...It will be prefered to keep the peat in the filter so that any loose particles can be trapped if not it can be used somehow like a base fert with the main substrate on top of it.

----------


## illumbomb

I have used peat moss (Horti brand for horticultural use), placed them in a coconut milk squeezer bag (those $1.20 type) and placed the entire bag into my tank. The result is good but after a while, a layer of white fungus / mould / whatever you call them will be formed around the bag and I will have the bag removed and thrown away.

Now I am using Aquamedi Black Peat Granules bought from aquarium shop, as the peat is compressed into large granules form, they are denser than the peat moss mentioned above and will not float around in the tank so I just place the granules directly on the base of the tank. The effect is so far acceptable too.

Alternatively, I saw another Oceanfree brand of peat granules which I have yet to try out. The granules for this brand are smaller (almost similar to GEX type of substrate) and if they are able to sink, I am quite sure they can be used as substrate to plant high acidity plants like certain type of cryptocorynes found in swamp like habitat.

----------


## David Moses Heng

YOu may want to try sera peat balls. Works great and doesn't leave a stain i think. I also know people who just poured acid into the tank to reduce the pH... :Shocked:  But i think sera peat balls is good enough :Smile:

----------


## CK Yeo

Fastest is to use mineral acids like diluted HCl. It is probably not too easy to get but you can try pool supplies. There are organic acids like citric acid works as well though I am not sure if the fish appreciate the lemon flavor.

Else, I will go with ADA soil in the filter. 

ck

----------


## illumnae

acid available in Singapore? (aside from vinegar and citrus fruits)

----------


## ZANE

Hey everone,

Thanks for the input so far! 

I should give credit where its due  :Razz: , I should have mentioned I got the peatmoss idea from Illumbomb who mentioned his experiments with it to me quite a few months back. My own experiments, far less extensive and less successful with the afore mentioned side effects. 

torque6 - I have heard of ph droping as the amount of dissolved co2 increases in the water column but have also heard this can be an unreliable way to maintain ph as dissolved co2 fluxuates.

k3nlim - Yeah, I think certain soil products will help lower ph, except I am currently running bare bottom planted tanks right now. No gravel, no substrate, etc... 

Illumbomb - thanks for the detailed input / report as usual! The granuales sound good - I used to use these under a layer of gravel back in Canada and it gave me very good results - got a ph of 4 from water of ph 8 AND the only time I got chocolate gouramies to spawn successfully (at the same time my Apisto. Agssizii were too). Only draw back is they do eventually decompose and when the gravel gets stirred up - can cause quite a mess. I guess we could try them in a bag and take the bag out as soon as they start to dissolve/ turn stale? 

Altum lover76- ?? Pour acid directly into the aquaium ?? LOL - reminds me of a really old james bond flick ( I think ) where this villan had a swimming pool filled with acid ... girl in a bikini decides to dive in for a swim and the next shot showed a skeleton sinking to the bottom of the pool... really old flick like I said. LOL.

CK Yeo - I'm not quite ready to pour orange juice into my tanks yet - hehe. lol.

----------

